# There are good Swordfish out there in January



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

On January 15th My buddy and I were debating as to whether there were swords in the deep water in winter. My opinion was that since swords live in 40 degree water on the bottom in the daytime, they should still be in the northern Gulf even in January. He went ahead renewed his federal permit and we made plans to go. Lots of people will tell you swords migrate south in winter but we felt a few probably stick around. On January 19th at 4:30 pm we left Orange Beach to find out.

It was the greatest sword trip of my life, I got my bait in the water at 7:30 pm and was hooked up on my TLD 50 rig at 7:35 I must have dropped right on top of his head! Finally got a harpoon in him at 12:15 AM. We had to weigh the meat guts and carcass to get a weight, 297 LBS and if you account for lost water weight during that process, I feel comfortable that the fish was a solid 300 Lbs. 

Sorry I didn't post sooner but I wasn't sure if Id stumbled on some sort of holy grail swordfish hot spot so I kept it under wraps for a while. We went back a couple weeks later, only to be reminded of what sword fishing really is, A lot of waiting, patience and determination. But at least on one night in January the Lord smiled on me and granted me a really good fish at an unexpected time and place.

Greg


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

That is what I am talking about! That is a beast!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

how many of you fought that beast for 5 hours? that musta been some fun. what did he eat? depth?
jack


----------



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

jack2 said:


> how many of you fought that beast for 5 hours? that musta been some fun. what did he eat? depth?
> jack


I took two 15 minute breaks which I needed badly. At the end my arms were cramping so badly that I thought I wasn't going to be able to continue. Fortunately at that point the sword gave up and we were able to poon him. We were in a 24 foot boat and I have to say my buddy at the helm and the harpoon did just as much to put the fish in the boat as I did. 

We were in 1800 feet of water at the Steps and he ate a rigged squid. My buddy was using a high dollar big squid I used a low dollar medium squid, sewed up tight and swimming pretty.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome. the last time i went swording in daylight was at the steps. we used whole bonito. reel trouble sent us home with nada fish.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

The chumbucket said:


> On January 15th My buddy and I were debating as to whether there were swords in the deep water in winter. My opinion was that since swords live in 40 degree water on the bottom in the daytime, they should still be in the northern Gulf even in January. He went ahead renewed his federal permit and we made plans to go. Lots of people will tell you swords migrate south in winter but we felt a few probably stick around. On January 19th at 4:30 pm we left Orange Beach to find out.
> 
> It was the greatest sword trip of my life, I got my bait in the water at 7:30 pm and was hooked up on my TLD 50 rig at 7:35 I must have dropped right on top of his head! Finally got a harpoon in him at 12:15 AM. We had to weigh the meat guts and carcass to get a weight, 297 LBS and if you account for lost water weight during that process, I feel comfortable that the fish was a solid 300 Lbs.
> 
> ...





The chumbucket said:


> On January 15th My buddy and I were debating as to whether there were swords in the deep water in winter. My opinion was that since swords live in 40 degree water on the bottom in the daytime, they should still be in the northern Gulf even in January. He went ahead renewed his federal permit and we made plans to go. Lots of people will tell you swords migrate south in winter but we felt a few probably stick around. On January 19th at 4:30 pm we left Orange Beach to find out.
> 
> It was the greatest sword trip of my life, I got my bait in the water at 7:30 pm and was hooked up on my TLD 50 rig at 7:35 I must have dropped right on top of his head! Finally got a harpoon in him at 12:15 AM. We had to weigh the meat guts and carcass to get a weight, 297 LBS and if you account for lost water weight during that process, I feel comfortable that the fish was a solid 300 Lbs.
> 
> ...


they dont leave for sure got a 156 lb in 1100 foot fishing for tile fish if feb


----------

